# Conexion leds alta luminosidad en moto



## guiille (Ene 24, 2008)

Hola les comento lo que quiero hacer: 
Conectar dos leds de alta luminosidad azul  a una moto que no tiene bateria y lo que quiero saber es que si conectandolos con la resistencia adecuada no se quemarian debido a que cuando uno acelera la moto el voltaje aumenta porque al no tener bateria las luces se conectan a la moto  ...

De caso contrario lo adecuado seria conectarlos con 4 pilas de 1.5 V conectadas en serie no ? 
Los leds funcionan a 50 mA y 3 V cada uno


----------



## pepechip (Ene 24, 2008)

hola
utiliza este circuito. le pones en la salida los 2 led en serie, y calculas la resistencia segun la intensidad que desees.


----------



## PICMIND (Ene 24, 2008)

Hola, un consejo seria que midieras el voltaje maximo de la batería y a partir de ahi calcularas el valor de las resistencias, creo que unas de 1.5 K serian suficientes.

SUERTE


----------



## pepechip (Ene 24, 2008)

el consejo de PICMIND tambienes valido, pero de esa forma la luminosidad de los led te variara segun las revoluciones de la moto.
el circuitoque he subido antes te aconsejo que  a la entrada de Vcc no lo conectes directamente al + de la moto, hazlo mejor a traves de un diodo rectificador, y el condensador ponlo de una capacidad aproximada de 2200uF, de esta forma cuando la moto baje de revoluciones sera el condensador el que mantenga la tension.


----------



## sanve77 (Jul 13, 2010)

pepechip dijo:


> el consejo de PICMIND tambienes valido, pero de esa forma la luminosidad de los led te variara segun las revoluciones de la moto.
> el circuitoque he subido antes te aconsejo que  a la entrada de Vcc no lo conectes directamente al + de la moto, hazlo mejor a traves de un diodo rectificador, y el condensador ponlo de una capacidad aproximada de 2200uF, de esta forma cuando la moto baje de revoluciones sera el condensador el que mantenga la tension.



Buen punto!! Lo tendre en cuenta para esayar en mi moto tambien


----------



## MGustavo (Jul 13, 2010)

No es lo que pediste, pero a lo mejor te interesa. Realmente muy Bueno:

http://usuarios.multimania.es/katraska/demon_eyes.htm

Además explica como se conectan los LED en distintas configuraciones, eso te recomiendo leerlo.

*PD*: Lo leí completo, la verdad muyyyy bien explicado, paso a paso para quienes no entiendan mucho de electrónica, así que leer *completo*.

Saludos!


----------

